
SoftBank and Saudi Arabia plan $100bn tech fund - sushirain
https://www.ft.com/content/0370a5f4-9191-11e6-8df8-d3778b55a923
======
godmodus
is it wrong to be suspicious of things that have to do with saudi arabia these
days, or am i biased? is this good?

